# Pakistan: TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 131 killed



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

> PESHAWAR: Taliban militants have entered an army-run school on Warsak road, taking students and teachers hostage.
> 
> *6:32pm - Police say attack over, all militants dead*
> 
> ...


Source:TTP militants storm Peshawar school, 131 killed

Where's the terrorism heading?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pakistan getting taste of its own medicine ... they are getting what they have deserved ..

its a boomerang , they have been bleeding india for decades now its  their own turn 

terrorism is going no where  , its a normal days in pakistan , 

RIP for departed soul


----------



## snap (Dec 16, 2014)

Pakistani Army school under siege by terrorists. over 35 injured and many dead. Over 500 students held hostages : worldnews


----------



## lywyre (Dec 16, 2014)

Pakistan seems to be in a worse situation than Somalia. In Somalia, though a failed state, is dominated by warlords. In Pakistan, no one knows who is in control: the government? the military? the taliban/al-qaeda/xyzTerrorist? Warlords? The only consolation over Somalia is they have an operating government holding them from the edge of a failed state.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 16, 2014)

Why Taliban attacking a Muslim country, they are supposed to protect the muslims


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2014)

But killing children in the name of Allah, is just inhuman. 
Are the terrorist organizations fighting between them to show who's the big-shot to the world?

Yesterday, ISIS terrorists were holding back the Sydney restaurant, and today Tehrik-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) killing school children..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2014)

Taliban are afgans i suppose...they hate paistani army   ...poor kids


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2014)

With each of news i sometimes feel that humanity is dying slowly and in humanism is rising on the stage.


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

lywyre said:


> Pakistan seems to be in a worse situation than Somalia. In Somalia, though a failed state, is dominated by warlords. In Pakistan, no one knows who is in control: the government? the military? the taliban/al-qaeda/xyzTerrorist? Warlords? The only consolation over Somalia is they have an operating government holding them from the edge of a failed state.


No one knows. In their twisted sense of vengeance towards India Pakistan declared themselves a free nation for Terrorists, hiding Osama etc, hoping one day these animals can be used to attack India. Now those terrorists, whose mind are broken beyond repair have to let out steam, so they kill innocents for no reason, psychopaths. This was bound to happen, terrorists do not care about race, creed or religion, just the sight of blood. Rest those poor souls 

- - - Updated - - -



alienempire said:


> Why Taliban attacking a Muslim country, they are supposed to protect the muslims


Nah, they are like attack dogs, they attack anyone who they set their eyes upon.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2014)

but what do they prove by killing the kids....what will be the purpose of that. They want to dare then attack the army areas...but killing kids is a real shame


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 17, 2014)

killing children is demonic, i hope the assailants got what they deserved


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2014)

the TTP ******* were instructed by their handlers to target 'elder' boys in school, asking before killing a child whether her/his father was in the army. plus, they chose a school-attack also because Malala is a resident of that khaibar-pakhtunwa province, and a recent recipient of the Nobel Peace prize, so sort of a vengeance-attack for that + 'officially' stated to be an attack to inflict pain on the army personnel, as per the TTP spokesperson(s). the KP province govt. (imran khan's govt.) had prior intel-input on an imminent attack. 

my sincere condolences for those killed & wounded, but not sure if i can extend the same towards their parents and other pakistani folks. the people there are very different than we here, howmuchever we may like to fantasise about our common ancestry and 'brotherhood' and their (imagined) similarities with us and other world-people, for that brainwashed population. as we write, the same muck-minds (like hamid gul) are, as is the norm, bellowing in pakistani newsrooms, that there is India's hand is in this attack, while their guests on our news-shows (why do our dimwit-media even invite them/engage pakistani studios for 'discussions' on primetime!) are thumping their chests in their trademark macho-style, that they are gallantly taking on TTP and terrorists' assaults and wounds on their chests as a shield to India and how/why no one cries on how Kashmiris' freedom is being curbed and they are being killed and blah blah blah blah....so no, don't expect any change to occur in napakistan!

P.S. - i just noted and was wondering, whenever the pakistani sportsmen (are they REALLY 'sports'men in the true sense anyway?!) engage in provoking/insulting gestures towards Indian sportsmen/audiences, like what happened 2 days back, they soon get the prasaad with an extra punch! though i don't watch or follow cricket, but those of you who do, may recall the many episodes of how our Indian sportsmen gave befitting replies to those bitter nuts whenever the latter resorted to buffoonery....and then, now, this! why do we even insist and continue on having sports and cultural or any such relations with a nation sworn to be our enemy, born out of hatred, and having hatred and animosity in its blood, is a perennial question that is bewilderingly enraging! its utter naivety & foolishness on our part, to put it mildly! unrelenting enemies should be treated as enemies, esp. those, which if somehow come to be our friends some time later, don't have a history that makes them feel guilty and ashamed at their past. clearly, that is not the case with pakistan!

anyway, once again, may the souls of the deceased find Light & solace, and the wounded get hale & hearty soon, they and their relatives and general public come to realise how they've been brainwashed and abused by their devilish govt.s and the military, and the perpetrators of this unearthly crime get brutalised soon!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2014)

Cowards that's all.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

Dailymail said:
			
		

> A source told NBC: '*They burnt a teacher in front of the students in a classroom. They literally set the teacher on fire with gasoline and made the kids watch.' *
> Two bodies burned beyond recognition were taken to the Combined Military Hospital in Peshawar, MailOnline has been told. The victims may have been burned as a result of the suicide blast.




Read more: Pakistani children forced to watch teacher burnt alive as Taliban murder 132 | Daily Mail Online 

What kind of brutality is that? These men are beyond animals, without even having a bit of conscience.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2014)

Flash said:


> What kind of brutality is that? These men are beyond animals, without even having a bit of conscience.



Animals are better in every sense.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 17, 2014)

when you run a country based on religion and ingest unlimited  hatred  for your neighbor and start conspiring against them ..this is happen

this is the cycle of karma  in which pakistan is stuck ..you give shelter , money and weapons to terrorist to slaughter your neighbor 


दुसरो के आशियाने जलाते जलाते आज फिर मेरे हाथ जल गए ...

दुसरो के लिए अपने दिल मैं नफरत लिए हुए चलते चलते , आज मैं खुद ही उसमे जल गया


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Taliban are afgans i suppose...they hate paistani army   ...poor kids



the afghanis that hate the paki army are the general afghani public, their political class, and warriors of the northern alliance. otherwise, the afghani taliban has had been fully supported by the pakistani army in every way. 

however, since the US offensive in afghanistan, most talibanis fled from afghanistan to border tribal areas in pakistan (the FATA and NWFP). these had afghanis, arabs, chechen, uzbeki etc. militants. the paki army first made a deal with the tribal warlords of those regions to enter those areas for its combing and flushing ops in exchange for funds and development works, but the deal went awry (ofcourse, the paki army/govt. didn't/couldn't keep its promises), several tribals turned rebels (they have been traditionally warriors anyway, so they had to resort to violent ways under the given circumstances, ie, those of ultra backwardness, ignorance, poverty, gullibility), plus, on account of the reasons i just mentioned in the parenthesis, the (runaway or imported) mullahs there 'helped' spread the wahaabi poison there, creating bitter impressions in the minds of the tribals, and another monster named TTP, an umbrella group of the taliban, rose there later. royal mish-mash and hoch-poch! 

the pakistani army has been under pressure from the western nations to flush out these scumbags, and hence the thorn between the army and the wild dogs there. come to think of it - the monster that pakistan nurtured with such dearness in afghanistan, to wreak havoc in that country and the surrounding areas, came running all the way from that land to finally feast on the flesh of its own master and nurturer. so now, apart from the afghani people, the pakistani army's own natural offspring with bloody fangs has also turned its hater, though not because of the same reason(s) as the general afghani population! 

hope i am more-or-less correct here. thought of elaborating on the point.


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2014)

A gloating Taliban spokesman of TTP (Mohammad Khorasani) claimed responsibility for the outrage even before the siege was over.




			
				Mohammad Khorasani said:
			
		

> 'It's a gift for those who thought they have crushed us in their so called military operation in North Waziristan.
> 
> 
> 'They [the Pakistani military] were always wrong about our capabilities, We are still able to carry out major attacks. Today was just the trailer.
> ...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 18, 2014)

"....and with the grace of the almighty...." 

never been to school himself, and...bloody shitsack asshat turdeater coward *******!


----------



## Minion (Dec 18, 2014)

So true brother I have seen muslim people of hydrabad celebrating cricket match win against india with crackers when pakistan wins.I don't know why but these people hate Indians.
Unfortunatly this is a bitter truth.

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Nope they only know how to kill they never meant to protect anyone.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



N.B This post is not to hurt muslim community but this is what i saw when i was residing in hydrabad.


----------



## beingGamer (Dec 18, 2014)

Minion said:


> So true brother I have seen muslim people of hydrabad celebrating cricket match win against india with crackers when pakistan wins.I don't know why but these people hate Indians.
> Unfortunatly this is a bitter truth.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Sorry for the harsh words, but this community cannot be trusted. They show something else on their face and do something else.
And the so called Liberals & Media lick their asses like they will be the only community left tomorrow.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2014)

Australia stands with its Muslims after siege - Features - Al Jazeera English

Can see where this thread is headed. Not on this forum.


----------

